# Required power for P5K-E and e8400?



## Lellis2k (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Guys, 

Im upgrading my PC, it's currently got a 350w PSU, will this be enough for:

MBoard: ASUS P5K-E/WIFI-AP
Proc: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (3.0GHz)
Graphics: Nvidia 9600GT 512mb

If not then what Watt should I get?

Thanks, 
Leigh


----------



## dipz_p_9 (Apr 20, 2008)

hey leigh 

i think on average 500w is minimum
so i would sugest getting a larger one anything above 500 ..

regards


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair+650w


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Dai's* suggestion is right on the money !! ray:


----------

